# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux restriction of contol keys in unix script

## sameer_adarkar

Hi All,

    I'm in process of writing one menu program in unix (solaris). That unix script is almost finished. Generally, exit option is provide in all the menu program to toggle between the sub-menus. I don't want to provide any prompt to operators. If operator press any "control" keys (control-c) to abort the script, it will provide a prompt to operator.
   So require some input from your side, so that I can restrict the operators to come out of the running script by pressing any "control" keys.

Thanks & regards,
Sam

----------


## Innila

Hi Sam,

I had changed the status of control key for erasing a character when i used to work in UNIX.
Since im not working with UNIX currently, im unable to check, but 
stty command should help u.

stty -a command shows you the current assignments of the control charaters.
Check for Ctrl-C & try to change the existing control.
Hopefully this helps u.

*** Mangai Varma ***

----------


## sameer_adarkar

Hi Mangai,

   Thanx a lot for a valuable suggestion. I will try in my script.

Regards,

----------

